
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - jxub
https://medium.com/s/story/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0
======
ColinWright
Previous submissions, with times, comments, and points, sorted by number of
comments, then number of points, then time of submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11354581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11354581)
2016-03-24 @ 17:16 (77,116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13435425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13435425)
2017-01-19 @ 13:05 (23,71)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11342109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11342109)
2016-03-23 @ 04:14 (3,17)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11351665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11351665)
2016-03-24 @ 10:08 (2,8)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13280149)
2016-12-29 @ 21:09 (1,21)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11350420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11350420)
2016-03-24 @ 03:40 (1,7)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11349408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11349408)
2016-03-23 @ 23:55 (1,3)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13457228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13457228)
2017-01-22 @ 20:29 (1,2)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11343119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11343119)
2016-03-23 @ 09:51 (0,3)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11351826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11351826)
2016-03-24 @ 10:48 (0,2)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11343658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11343658)
2016-03-23 @ 12:07 (0,2)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17013695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17013695)
2018-05-07 @ 15:49 (0,1)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14524481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14524481)
2017-06-09 @ 20:54 (0,1)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11689653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11689653)
2016-05-13 @ 10:57 (0,1)

~~~
tlb
Do you have a script for this?

~~~
CarolineW
I have a hotch-potch of tools and then glue the results together by hand. It
doesn't take me long, but I vet all the results to make sure it's all valid.

It's pretty trivial stuff - a GET on hn.algolia.com and a simply python script
to pull just the bits that matter.

